# Hocking River Reports



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I FINALLY made it out on the river now that it has gone down enough again! I waded yesterday 7/28 through a stretch in Nelsonville. The river was still stained but fishable and clearing up a bit. I fished 5 hours but, in the middle of the day...only time I could get out! My buddy managed 1 12" spotted bass and I blanked! Not surprised and fishing would have likely been better into the evening. It still felt good to get out and I will likely be going this evening with another friend of mine.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I took a long bike ride last night after work along the river below Athens, it is starting to clear up and look good again. I didn't get back in time to go last night, but plan to change that tonight. 

Still good to get out!


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll be down there this weekend with a group of friends doing the camping/canoeing thing. Clearer water is good news as I hope to wet a line. We'll be stationed at the Hocking Valley Canoe livery, is anyone familiar with where that is along the river? I'll be targeting smallies and any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I waded below The Mill last Night, Caught 15, 7 Smallies, 1 Large Mouth, 3 Drum, 3, Eyes and a Crappie. Didnt get as many fish, But the overall size was better with all but 2 fish being over 17 inches


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

mevers said:


> I'll be down there this weekend with a group of friends doing the camping/canoeing thing. Clearer water is good news as I hope to wet a line. We'll be stationed at the Hocking Valley Canoe livery, is anyone familiar with where that is along the river? I'll be targeting smallies and any tips would be appreciated.


You'll be in the Logan area, which many would claim to be the best stretch of the river for smallies. You can't go wrong with a 4" tube in green pumpkin with or without, red or gold flakes. Watermelon seed is also good. Try small crankbaits and twistertails in natural colors. Goodl luck and post some pictures!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, didn't make it out this evening! Got tied up working and hopefully these storms don't come through and bring the river back up! It would just figure! Anybody else get out?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Was hoping to get tomorrow, but after looking at the radar, the water will be Up and Muddy again


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I hit my usual haunts this evening. Water was slightly clearer than it was the other day. Should be good over the next couple of days. I managed 2 smallmouth 12" and 14" while my buddy got skunked....payback for Saturday night on the flatties! Missed a few other fish but, should improve as the river continues to clear...once again!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hopefully the Storms Hold off tomorrow eve and they dont muddy it up again


----------



## YakAttack (Jun 8, 2011)

Hit the Hocking last night for some shallow water fun. Caught a couple tiny smallies and a 20" channel. Mostly site-fishing with a float and live worm from 8pm-12am from my yak. Love seeing those tails and swirls 

My buddy just sent me a pic of his 18", 5 lb smallmouth he caught no more than 30 minutes ago on the same rig. hoping to get out again before the river turns for the worse.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Yak, what part of the hocking are you fishing. I fish the lower end out of my yak. Spent this morning in the yak at the tip of Blennerhasset Island. Caught 4 channels with the biggest being around 5lbs.


----------



## YakAttack (Jun 8, 2011)

ClickerCrazy: I live in Athens so I get out mostly near town. Occasional I'll put-in up river in Nelsonville or downriver of Athens. My buddy and I have been talking about a Hockingport trip. Probably make it down there in a few weeks.

Waded a small section yesterday. 1 Channel and 1 eye. Also found a tackle box that I was going to post on here as "lost but found." Luckily for him, the guy returned in the nick of time and all was good. That thing sat out there in the middle of the river for 3 hours, I started wondering if I was going to see a body float'n in the river.


----------



## YakAttack (Jun 8, 2011)

21" channel cat caught on 4" Creek Chub. Not huge but was a strong and healthy fish.


----------

